# Frolic 2 sorten ?



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

hallööchen wollt nur mal fragen ob ihr mit die neuen frolic sorte schon mal geangelt hat und obs zeug vllt besser ist 
des normale ist Rind,karotten und getreide


und des neue und ein wenig hellere zeug ist geflügel gemüse reis geschmack

hört sich irgendwie zum :van ^^ 

über schnelle antworten Dankbar !!!


----------



## nExX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

jo hi, es gibt noch viel mehr sorten von frolic wir haben eig. immer alles zum angeln dabei. größtenteils fischen wir aber auch mit rind und geflügel..muss sagen, dass wir auf geflügel bisher mehr bisse und auch die größeren fische gefangen haben! 

mfg


----------



## MrTom (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



> jo hi, es gibt noch viel mehr sorten von frolic


Von den Frolic-Ringen gibts nur zwei Sorten-Rind und Geflügel. Ich nehm immer Rind, hab allerdings Geflügel noch nicht ausprobiert.
mfg Thomas


----------



## nExX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

vom ring ja aber stand oben irgendetwas von ring? hab mit den stäbchen (frolic unterwegs) auch schon was gefangen!!!


----------



## Scholli79 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Hallöchen...
ich habe vor einer Zeit mal beide Sorten gegeneinander ausgetestet. Ein paar Tage beide Sorten angefüttert, dann eine Rute mit Geflügel und eine mit Rind. Ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen, ich habe auf beide Sorten gut gefangen.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Bochumer83 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Also ich muss sagen ich hab dieses Jahr zum ersten mal mit Geflügel geangelt. Natürlich auch mit Rind...aber mehr Bisse und Fische gab es auf Geflügel ^^


----------



## nExX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

ja vllt wars auch nur glück, dass bei mir mit geflügel mehr ging aber frolic ist auf jeden fall unumstritten mein karpfenköder nr1 egal welches hauptsache ring hatter drinn


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

jop ich find frolic ist noch die beste alternative zu boilies und pellets 

hmm es gibt auch noch von frolic die minis wasn Des ??? oO


----------



## nExX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

hab ich auchs schon ausprobiert...bei mir ging nix!!!
also bleib ich doch bei den 2 großen! *g*


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

nehmt ihr eine festblei montage oder freilaufendes tangle röhrchen oder sonst wat ?


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

okayy des bleibt glaub ich ein geheimnis ich nehm dazu ne festblei Mo. ^^


----------



## Scholli79 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Hallo Carp-pike,
die minis sind nur ein bisschen kleiner, eher was für Brassen und Schleien.
Ich biete die Frolics am Haar an, mit Standard Selbsthak- Montage, d.h. Inline Blei oder Safety Clip.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

jaa ich auch mal ne frage wie kann ich ein bild in einen beitrag zeigen ? will mol ne dicke brasse mit frolig gefangen zeigen


----------



## FrankWoerner (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Hallo 
Wollte dem nächst mal versuchen einen Karpfen auf die schuppen zu legen!! wollte auch Frolic nehmen uns stolpere zufällig hier über euren Thread!!

Frage kann man mit frolic auch ohne anfüttern einen Karpfen Fangen. bei uns wird das anfüttern nicht gerne gesehen (kleines Gewässer, viel Nährstoffe....) und des wegen dacht ich mir ich nehm Frolic (günstig)   .... also ihr wisst was ich meine !! wie sind da eure erfahrungen und meinungen??

Gruß Frank


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

......


----------



## Mini-Broesel (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wollte dem nächst mal versuchen einen Karpfen auf die schuppen zu legen!! wollte auch Frolic nehmen uns stolpere zufällig hier über euren Thread!!
> 
> Frage kann man mit frolic auch ohne anfüttern einen Karpfen Fangen. bei uns wird das anfüttern nicht gerne gesehen (kleines Gewässer, viel Nährstoffe....) und des wegen dacht ich mir ich nehm Frolic (günstig)   .... also ihr wisst was ich meine !! wie sind da eure erfahrungen und meinungen??
> ...


Klar aber nur wenn sonst jemand im see auch mit diesem zeug angelt


----------



## FrankWoerner (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

unter "antworten" dann unten "Anhänge verwalten" und dann "durchsuchen" bild einfügen und fertig.:vik::vik:


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Mini-broesel Quatsch net !!!

bei uns am see hat niemand mit frolic geangelt !! wir haben es so zu sgen eingeführt !! und füttern niiiie an und können uns morgens vor bissen NicHt retten !! das ist und bleibt ein teufelszeug Frank woerne !! MAnn muss nicht anfüttern Aber besser ist es ;D


----------



## Scholli79 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Hallo Frank,
ich nehme Frolic oft wenn ich vorher nicht füttern kann, da die Ringe sich langsam aulösen haben sie einen guten Lockeffekt. Ich hänge immer noch eine Kette auf PVA Schnur aufgefädelt mit an den Haken, so beugst du ganz nebenbei auch noch Verwicklungen vor. #6


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

......


----------



## FrankWoerner (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Danke für die schnellen antworten:vik:

ich denk ich werde es einfach testen...versuch mach kluch

Habe wohl vergessen zu erwähnen das das ein Bach ist der ein paar ganz dicke Gumpen hat. Ein  See wäre traumhaft wenn wir sowas hätten:c:c.  Habe schon Karpfen in dem Bach gesehen die Haben bestimmt 8 - 9 kilo und so um die 60 bis 70 zentimeter .... läst sich aber im wasser immer schlecht schätzten.
Denke das wird ein Heiden Spaß den da raus zubekommen...
ich glaub ich fisch liebr mit ner Seilwinde |supergri


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

PICT0151.jpg noch Nöööö ein Klodeckel muahahahah


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Privet tovarisch Carp-pike, bitte mal mit der Umgangssprache nen Gang runterschalten... |kopfkrat


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

......


----------



## Re-FLeX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Carp-Pike odda so Lol das nennste groß wadde nua biss ich von der nächstenm session komm dann mach ich ein auf !!!!!


----------



## bennie (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



Re-FLeX schrieb:


> Carp-Pike odda so Lol das nennste groß wadde nua biss ich von der nächstenm session komm dann mach ich ein auf !!!!!



Ich dachte aufn ersten Blick, dass das ne Satire ist


----------



## Re-FLeX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



bennie schrieb:


> Ich dachte aufn ersten Blick, dass das ne Satire ist


ne Satire ist wast das ?


----------



## FrankWoerner (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Habe leider keine Bilder von den Gumpen mit den Karpfen. Aber so schauts da auch aus nur ist das wasser bis stellen weiße 3m tief. Die Bilder zeigen den Bach in unserer Forellenstrecke. als ich die Fotosschoß war verdammt wenig Wasser im Bach.


----------



## Re-FLeX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

@ frank wann angelste da imma nachts ?


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

muahahaha LachzzZ Re-fleX Des geht in die hose ^^


----------



## Re-FLeX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

du musst das ja wissen mit deinem ach so großen brassen


----------



## Re-FLeX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

du ..


----------



## Re-FLeX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

1frage hast du es eigentlich schon ma gelernt einen fisch ordentlich zu "presentiren" ??


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

omg mir doch scheiß egal mir geht es dochnet um fotos  und werd net glei so argessiv dicker Klar ? ;D


----------



## Re-FLeX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

lol beim carpfishing ist das foto das wichtigste du noob


----------



## Re-FLeX (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

gude nacht  noob
#fisch


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

fotos machen wichtig ?? es geht um den drill da kannst du ja gleich pornos mit den drehen / DriLL verstanden 

Lol lol .. aber wiiie #d


----------



## FrankWoerner (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



Re-FLeX schrieb:


> @ frank wann angelste da imma nachts ?


 
Mittags bis in die Dämmerung auf Forellen normal.|supergri

Dann wird es mit Spinnfischen verdammt uncool wen de nix mehr siehst#6

Und wenn ich mich recht an meine Fischerprüfung entsinne darf ich das  eh nur bis eine stunde nach Sonnenuntergang! oder net??|supergri
  Ich glaub die meisten Karpfenfischer fischen dann nicht mehr legal..... wenn ich das was verpsst haben sollte sagt mir bitte bescheid.............


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

ist doch egal fischt in die nacht merkt keiner ^^


----------



## bennie (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mich recht an meine Fischerprüfung entsinne darf ich das  eh nur bis eine stunde nach Sonnenuntergang! oder net??|supergri



Was steht denn in deiner Erlaubniskarte? Das ist von Bundesland und Gewässer abhängig


----------



## FrankWoerner (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Tja ich darf nur bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang und bis Mitternacht auf AAL...... Aber was ist wenn ich eine Karpfen Fange???und der den Haken bis zum A...drin hat?? zurück setzten??  das wäre ja wohl irre.....

Sch....Paragraphen


----------



## bennie (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Naja, fisch doch mit Festblei, dann hängt er sicher vorne 

Nicht überlebensfähige Fische solltest du in der Tat nicht zurücksetzen.


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Nen fisch bis zum arsch anhaken  ich find das lustig


----------



## olafson (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

un nu ab ins bettchen ihhr noobs moin is schule


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

ich penne wo , wann und wie ich will!
außerdem sind ferien..


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Noob ?


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

@Carp-pike

Hast wohl zuvor nicht verstanden...

Gehts denn bitte in deinen Beiträgen nicht ohne Fäkalsprache! 

...oder melden wir mal #c


----------



## Carp-pike (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Zanderfänger hmm.. sag mal willst du was oder bist du nur hier um mich zu ärgern ? xD


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

@Carp-pike

Wozu bist DU denn eigentlich hier, auf Vogelstang sollte es bei den Charakteren doch eigentlich keine Langeweile geben oder!? |peinlich


----------



## Jirko (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

@carp-pike: ich bitte dich herzlichst, deine ausdrucksweise hier in diesem thread etwas zu überdenken andernfalls sehen wir uns gezwungen, disziplinarische massnahmen zu ergreifen. ich danke dir herzlichst für dein verständnis!

und poste bitte sachlich und themenbetreffend - alles andere hat chatcharakter und wird postwendend gelöscht!

petri heil und schöne ferien noch #h


----------



## rob (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

oh mein gott was für ein geschreibe,sind wir hier im kindergarten....
jirko hat alles dazu gesagt,wenn der thread in dem niveau weiter geht werden wir ihn schließen.
lg rob


----------



## Re-FLeX (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

jo carp pike  neben drill ist das wichtigste das fodo 
0


----------



## OnTheMove (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

@Re-FLeX Das was Jirko geschrieben hat gilt auch für dich!!!!
Was meint ihr denn wo ihr seid?!?
Und wenn ihr euch anflaumen wollt macht das bitte per PM

PS Beim Karpfen angeln geht es darum Karpfen zu fangen!!! Nicht um zu Prohlen.


----------



## Keule666 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Und schreibt bitte mal in einer normalen deutschen Schreibweise. Sind hier ja nicht auf irgendeinem 
*HipHopperzockerprügelchatkindergeburtstag*

Also bitte so wie in der Schule im Deutschunterricht, oder schreibt ihr da auch so?? Wenn ja erklären sich alle bisherigen Pisa-Studien von ganz alleine.|rolleyes



Eure Keule


----------



## Carp-pike (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Reflex das wichtigste beim karpfen(angeln) ist wohl draußen die natur zu genießen und nicht den fisch an der oberfläche schon scheintod zu knipsen , stell dir mal vor wir (ich und friends)schießen nur ein pic und lassen den fisch frei und posen nicht großartig rum bedenk fische sind auch lebewesen #y


----------



## charly151 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



Carp-pike schrieb:


> Reflex das wichtigste beim karpfen(angeln) ist wohl draußen die natur zu genießen und nicht den fisch an der oberfläche schon scheintod zu knipsen , stell dir mal vor wir (ich und friends)schießen nur ein pic und lassen den fisch frei und posen nicht großartig rum bedenk fische sind auch lebewesen #y


 
Halt mal die Bälle flach.
So wie Du mit Deinem " Riesenbrass" rumposen tust, dürfte die halbe Schleimhaut an Deinem Shirt hängen#q.
Wenn du halbwegs Ahnung von Fischen hast sollte dir eigentlich
klar sein welche Folgen das für den Fisch hat|kopfkrat.

Gruß Charly


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Ich denke doch das der "Riesenbrassen" im Kochtopf gelandet ist.


----------



## bennie (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Ihr seid mir welche, göttlich. Wenn Alleswisser die Welt erklären


----------



## Aloha (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> Frage kann man mit frolic auch ohne anfüttern einen Karpfen Fangen.



Ja kann mann. Ich habe an einem See wo meiner Meineung nach so gut wie niemand mit Frolic Angelt Karpfen damit gefangen. Ist natürlich dann Glücksache ob zufällig ein Karpfen vorbeikommt aber wenn einer kommt nimmt er den Köder auch.


----------



## charly151 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich denke doch das der "Riesenbrassen" im Kochtopf gelandet ist.


 
Das beste denken ist ein Sche.ß
wenn man nix genaues weiß.

Gruß Charly#h


----------



## FrankWoerner (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

endlich normale Leute!......

Danke aloha! für die Antwort.
Schwimmen die Frolics eigendlich?? oder muß ich denen auf die Sprünge helfen wenn ich sie als Popup anbieten will??


----------



## The-Carphunter (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Jepp;

Frolics sinken. Leider? -nein.
Ich bin eh nicht so wild auf auftreibende Köder. Man könnte jediglich versuchen, dass man das Gewicht zwischen Haken und Köder so ausgleichen kann, dass der Frolic z.b. mit Hilfe von Kork so auftreibt, dass der Haken noch geradeso am Boden liegen bleibt 
Dabei hilft Kork.
Jedoch ne ganz schöne Mühe, wenn man alle 4h sowas neues basteln muss, weil der Frolicring sich aufgelöst hat.

Tip: ruhig mal jetzt schon ne Handvoll Frolics in die Sonne zum trocknen legen. So halten sie etwas länger durch im Wasser...

Mfg, Denny


----------



## FrankWoerner (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Vielen Dank! aber das mit der Sonne muß glaube ich noch ein bischen warten! bei uns schifft es seit zwei Tagen ohne Punkt und komma und zwar kübelt das richtig.
Ich denk das ich die woche eh nicht mehr zum fischen komme! wir haben der maßen Hochwasser da ist es den fischlein bestimmt ne woche schlecht....|supergri


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Zum Trocknen genügt auch Heizungsluft. 
Ich sehe es als Vorteil, dass Frolic sinkt, denn dadurch kann man es auch Füttern.
@ charly: Falls der Brassen nicht sinnvoll verwertet wurde, möchte ich es gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Aloha (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Es soll auch Angler geben die Frolic im 
Backofen oder der Mikrowelle getrocknet 
haben.Danach hing allerdings der Haussegen 
schief denn es soll stinken wie.........|supergri


----------



## Zanderpaule (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Aber wie macht ihr das den''??? Das löst sich doch schnell auf!!!!

packt ihr dann jede stunde einen neune dran???????


----------



## Aloha (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Frolic ist nu mal kein Boilie so alle 1,5 Stunden 
musst du schon einen neuen dran machen.


----------



## FischaMike (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

sers,
also i will ja hier niemand anstifen des futterverbot zu umgehen,
aber im zweifelsfall n paar frolik in nen pva beutel an haken und nei damit^^
oder einfach mahlen,mit wasser teig machen und ums blei/in futterkorb(sagt normal niemand was) etc.
aber bitte alles in maßen,die leute werden gründe für ihr verbot haben und doe fische werdens dir danken


----------



## FrankWoerner (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



FischaMike schrieb:


> sers,
> also i will ja hier niemand anstifen des futterverbot zu umgehen,
> aber im zweifelsfall n paar frolik in nen pva beutel an haken und nei damit^^
> oder einfach mahlen,mit wasser teig machen und ums blei/in futterkorb(sagt normal niemand was) etc.
> aber bitte alles in maßen,die leute werden gründe für ihr verbot haben und doe fische werdens dir danken


 

ja denke das sie gegen eine Hand voll anfüttern beim ansitz nichts haben werden. es ist halt wohl so das sie denke ich nicht vollen das jeder sein angelplatz mit zig kilo futter füttert.  Auch wenn es ein fließgewässer ist es ist halt doch kein fluß und ich denke der nährstoff eintrag wäre, bei solchen methoden wie ich sie schon einpaarmal an anderen Gewässern beobachten durfte, mit sicherheit nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## FischaMike (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> ja denke das sie gegen eine Hand voll anfüttern beim ansitz nichts haben werden. es ist halt wohl so das sie denke ich nicht vollen das jeder sein angelplatz mit zig kilo futter füttert.  Auch wenn es ein fließgewässer ist es ist halt doch kein fluß und ich denke der nährstoff eintrag wäre, bei solchen methoden wie ich sie schon einpaarmal an anderen Gewässern beobachten durfte, mit sicherheit nicht sinnvoll.



recht hat er#6
langsam glaub ich dass futterkampagnen ne erfindung von futterherstellern sind.da könnte man echt kotzen wenn sogenannte"experten" was von futtermengen 10 kg aufwärts labern.mal abgesehen von den kosten für 10kg Boilies!!! is des gewässer hinterher im A****:r


----------



## Buschmann (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Hi, 

will morgen mal mit frolic angeln, habs aber schon eeeeeeeeeeeeewig nicht mehr gemacht. Kann mir mal einer auf die schnelle nochmal erklären, wie ihr das anständig aufs haar bringt??

danke


----------



## FrankWoerner (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



FischaMike schrieb:


> recht hat er#6
> langsam glaub ich dass futterkampagnen ne erfindung von futterherstellern sind.da könnte man echt kotzen wenn sogenannte"experten" was von futtermengen 10 kg aufwärts labern.mal abgesehen von den kosten für 10kg Boilies!!! is des gewässer hinterher im A****:r


 
So is es#6
Ich fischte vor 4-5 Jahren mal an einem in unserem Raum bekannten See, Alle sagen Autobahnsee dazu wie er richtig heißt weiß ich net ein mal.... aufjeden fall das war ziemlich am anfang meiner Angelfischerkarriere ... Nun ich fing gleich mehrere schöne Karpfen ohne große mühen und sonstigen tech schnickschnack zwei kleinere so um die 3-5 Kilo schätze ich habe ich entnommen, war stolz wie Oskar und filetierte die fische zu Hause bei meiner Mutter auf dem Küchentisch |supergri|supergri|supergri
(ich hör heute noch den Schrei als sie in die Küche kam:vik::vik::vik Nun wollte ich ja gleich mein fang kosten und bereitete mir ein Filet zu! ...... ein Biß und alles lag im Mülleimer.... die Viecher schmeckten nach erdbeer..... das war zum kotzen... lange rede kurzer Sinn

Diese Anfütterei halt ich net für gut ich sah es an den Fischen bzw schmeckte es. Es muß jemand vor mir an dem Angelplatz etliche Kilo Erdbeer Boilies versenkt haben.
einem Karpfen habe ich beim ausnehmen unvorsichtiger Weiße den Magen aufgeschlitzt, es lief sofort eine rote Glibberige Maße aus, und wieviel das war unglaublich.... 
Aufjedenfall tuts mir heut noch leid um die zwei karpfen....wenn ich das vorher gewußt hätte


----------



## duck_68 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*



Buschmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> will morgen mal mit frolic angeln, habs aber schon eeeeeeeeeeeeewig nicht mehr gemacht. Kann mir mal einer auf die schnelle nochmal erklären, wie ihr das anständig aufs haar bringt??
> 
> danke



Einfach ne größere Schlaufe als Haar machen und die Frolics (ein oder mehrere) einschlaufen - fertig.


Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Anglerfreak (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

hallo,

ich will demnächst auch mal mit frolic angeln...hab mir grad ne packung gekauft... könnte jemand vielleicht mal ein bild von so ner montage mit frolic hier rein stellen??? wäre echt hilfreich...ach ja und ich würd gern mit pose angeln geht das auch mit frolic?? 

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## rob (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

servus anglerfreak!
schau mal hier  : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=39169
lg rob


----------



## Anglerfreak (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

Danke rob!
Ich habe Boilievorfächer,aber da ist nur eine ganz winzige Schlaufe.wenn ich mit Mais am Haar angel, schieb ich immer ein kleiner stüch Binsengrass durch die Schlaufe als stopper. das könnte ich doch eig. auch mit Frolic am Haar machen oder?
mfg.Anglerfreak


----------



## rob (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Frolic 2 sorten ?*

servus!
das wird dir aber nicht richtig halten.
binde dir mit dem noknot dein vorfach mit einer grossen schlaufe selber.geht wirklich gaaaanz einfach und du hast immer genau die längen und grössen die du brauchst.
lg rob


----------

